# Escambia 8/18/12...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

After getting some tips from fellow forum members, me and a buddy headed over to Escambia this morning to try some reds and trout or whatever wanted to bite. Put in at Jim's at daylight and reds were on from the get go...caught about 15, with 3 slots to take home. Biggest red was 21" the other two were 19" the rest were all about 16" or so. Eased out to saultsman cove caught about 20 trout only one keeper though. Also caught a couple keeper bass that we threw back. All fish came on white flukes and grubs, and redfish magic spinnerbaits. We fish all around the bridge and saultsmans...


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats! Good report, I may head that way tomorrow.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw you guys out there. I was on a green boat. 

NJD


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Went out this weekend to saltzmans few small trout reds did not cooperate


----------

